# kdenlive install issues on FreeBSD 7.2



## Eponasoft (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been attempting to get this sucka to build for awhile now and have run into multiple issues. I corrected some of the previous issues by manually building some of the dependencies, but this one I can't get past:


```
/usr/ports/multimedia/kdenlive/work/kdenlive-0.7.6/src/jogshuttle.h:27:25: error: linux/input.h: No such file or directory
```
The file doesn't exist on my system...anywhere. There's also no linux-input.h that I can copy.

I did try installing from ports, but that didn't work either:


```
pkg_add: package 'phonon-4.3.1_1' conflicts with qt4-phonon-4.5.3
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'phonon-4.3.1_1' failed!
```


----------

